# Kids get 8th place call in ribs on the First KCBS comp of the year!



## lght (Jan 4, 2013)

I judged the first KCBS event this year which was in jeopardy of not being a qualifier as a few teams dropped out at the last minute.  Luckily a last minute team was formed and that team's average age was 11. 
[h1] [/h1][h1]Young Hotshots Enter BBQ Event, Bringing Smoke to Lake Elsinore[/h1]
Ryan “Little Danger” Malone, 10, and Gwen “Canada” Peniche, 12, made up one team at event.

   [img]http://o1.aolcdn.com/dims-s...tch/82f7418af16488d6ac51f6c03b774978[/img]   

Is the future of competitive barbecue a couple of youngsters nicknamed Little Danger and Canada?

BBQ chefs and foodies gathered Dec. 31 and Jan. 1 for the third annual Wild Wild West _BBQ_ Championship. Among them was the youngest team to compete, Canada Danger.

The event—where chefs battled for more than $17,000 in cash and prizes—included competitors from When Pigs Fly BBQ and Catering, Butcher Barbecue (which won overall in Tuesday’s contest) and All Hogs go to Heaven.

The preteen team Danger—composed of Ryan “Little Danger” Malone, 10, and Gwen “Canada” Peniche, 12—was formed late Monday night to compete in Tuesday’s contest.

Donated supplies and a help from a few other teams, Canada Danger went head to head with the some of the best in the country.

“It was a little intimidating,” Gwen said.  “Once we got going though, it was pretty fun and I think we did really well.”

Gwen is not the only one hoping they well; many contestants were rooting for the team who woke at 5 a.m. to finish cooking.

The event was coordinated by Henry Silvestre, who wanted to bring it back to the area where it all began.

“I really wanted to help the local economy and thought this was a great venue,” Silvestre said.  “We have people come from all over the country and 33 teams competing between the two days.”

All proceeds from the event benefited youth programs sponsored by Rotary Club of Wildomar.

Full article can be found here http://lakeelsinore-wildomar.patch....-championship-bringing-smoke-to-lake-elsinore


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's Great!!! Getting kids involved in any thing that is positive is the best thing that can happen for them. Hopefully they stick with it!


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 4, 2013)

How'd they do?


----------

